# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  JDP FOOD Shori

## rdxel

allo semua
apakah sudah ad yg mencoba JDP FOod Shori untuk growthnya ??

mhon dicommend food ini 

hehee :Dance:

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rdxel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kimiyoga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Danieltio

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Sy belum ada pengalaman.....
Karena belum sama sekali pernah coba JPD......

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

